# Question about Horus Heresy Series



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

Hey, I just went to the bookstore to redeem my $5 coupon before it expired and was trying to find Fulgrim, cuz I only have up to Flight of the Eisenstein. I couldn't find Fulgrim, so instead I settled for Descent of Angels, the book after Fulgrim. Should I wait til I buy and read Fulgrim before I read Descent of Angels, or should I just go ahead and read the D.A. book? Would I be missing something out? Thanks in advance!


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Your not going to be missing anything by reading Descent before Fulgrim.


----------



## War$m!7H (Jun 20, 2008)

IMO, i'd wait until i read Fulgrim before i read DoA. Fulgrim is so great, besides, who can honestly say they dont want to know more about the actual Heresy battles? DoA and the others kinda.. veer off, so to speak.


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

agreed the DoA did veer off a bit but was still good read however i would fully reccomend reading Fulgrim at some stage!


----------



## p0b0y (Sep 18, 2008)

go ahead and read it, you can read legion, battle for the abyss and doA in any order


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Those two books don't run in any particular chronological order, DoA being about the early life of Lion El'Jonson, so read away. Be warned though, it's probably the worst of the series so far (fighting it out with Battle for the Abyss for that title.).


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I have read about 75% of the book before leaving it my co workers car who has not been able to come to work for a while, and overall DoA is not a horrid read. If it is the worst then I am well off!


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

Chronologically, no it doesn't matter if you read that first. But Fulgrim is just so good! Definitely one of my favourites so far, but after how Leigon turned out I can't decide now... If you can get your hands on Fulgrim, it brilliant!


----------



## War$m!7H (Jun 20, 2008)

too bad they wont make a Heresy book about some of the other Legions >.<


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

Ok, Thanks guys for the advice. and yeah, I am pretty bored right now with the book, it's just kids riding horses fighting monsters right now.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

gwmaniac said:


> Ok, Thanks guys for the advice. and yeah, I am pretty bored right now with the book, it's just kids riding horses fighting monsters right now.


It doesn't get a whole lot better. While it provided some good DA background, it doesn't really fit as a Heresy novel. Hopefully the sequel will step it up a bit, especially as I believe a different writer is at the helm. Scanlon is just a plain bad writer.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

I didn't think it was that great a read when I first read it, so I'll give the advice a GW staffer gave me- pick up Angels of Darkness and read that, then re-read Descent of Angels. Now I actually like DoA, and can't wait for the next one- Fallen Angels.


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

I liked Mechanicum the best, I think. DoA was pretty good, I liked the history of the Dark Angels. I can't honestly say there's a "worst" book in the HH series, they're all good!

-Dirge


----------



## War$m!7H (Jun 20, 2008)

Angels of Darkness was a very good read. wish it was more of a read about them chasing after the Fallen towards the end. And the ending in general kinda just left me like "well, that probably wasnt how they wanted it to happen"


----------

